# Transferring money abroad



## tobyturnips (24 Apr 2012)

A family member is trying to renegotiate a mortgage and has some funds that they want to put out of reach of the bank.
They want to transfer the funds to me as owing to me and then for me to transfer them on their behalf.
Are there any implications for me in doing this? Amount is around €60,000.


----------



## jpd (24 Apr 2012)

Jail?


----------



## celebtastic (19 May 2012)

What are you trying to achieve with this?


----------



## Purple (19 May 2012)

jpd said:


> Jail?



Lol


----------



## penury (19 May 2012)

* BTW, I really do not see the purpose of why you would do this or get involved in something that apparently appears to be shady dealings*


----------

